# Using a print server with PC and Mac to connect to HP OfficeJet 7130



## mutty (Jun 7, 2004)

So I've got my Linsys PSUS4 hooked up on my network of PCs. The PS serves an HP Officjet 7130. The PC net all works fine. BUT, I have one rouge Mac in the network (need to have it) which runs OSX and I cannot connect to the printer using Apple TAlk or IP printing because I cant find an up to date PPD for that printer. Any ideas, places to look, back door options? I am forced to plug and unplug a USB cable everytime I print from the Mac... HELP! Anyone...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I am not quite sure I understand your problem. What do you mean you need an up to date PPD for the printer.


----------



## mutty (Jun 7, 2004)

a post scipt print driver.... so I can print via a USB print server

seems that HP has not released a driver for the 7130. I can print just fine if I connec the printer directly to the computer, but when I hook it up to the printerserver, I need to do so via apple talk. When my computer finds the server on the network (always does!), I the 7130 does not appear on the drop down menu of printers to select.

MAke sense?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

So this does not work for you.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...t&cc=us&dlc=en&os=219&softwareitem=oj-12184-2

From what I read on that you should be able to install an IP based printer.


----------



## mutty (Jun 7, 2004)

that works just dandy IF the printer and the computer are connected directly. If I set up appletalk printing, it sends the print job, then stalls and stops print. if I set up IP printing if just hangs (no connection)

what's the deal with gimp print... seems from some threads I have been reading, it may play a part in the solution?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

From what I was reading on your Print Servers documentation, it only supports printing from 9X, 2000, XP. I would not think that would make a difference though being that OS X is BSD based. I have gotten Red hat box to print to my Dlink 704p as well as Knoppix. You should be able to set it up as an IP based printer.

You might have better luck getting an HP print server. Looks like the JetDirect 200m is compatible with your printer.


----------

